# UPDATE; on a wedding shower gig… PICS



## shiz-nit (Aug 7, 2011)

Well things went quit nice… they ate around 2 hours later than what was agreed on time but people were happy.

I was really concerned on my brisket/chicken because it was done at 4 and was due to serve at 7… 
I had quit the complements and was told by a number of people the Brisket was the best they had EVER…
I personally thought it was overdone due to setting so long…
But anyway I have already booked another gig before I left…Brisket and pulled pork with all the trimmings and sides… 

I had my homemade sauces severed on the sides and even sold several bottles… That I will need to make still....













An over all good night for us!!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks like you pulled off a very nice meal with a great presentation. Congrats


----------



## meateater (Aug 7, 2011)

Food looks great and a nice presentation, Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## venture (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice presentation.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice spread!


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 8, 2011)

Well done looks great


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow!!!

Really a great job!!!

Great Qview too!!!

Thanks for showing,

Bear


----------

